# 1966 14ft Bonito project skiff



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Just installed a bob's hydraulic jackplate on bonito skiff and had the propeller cupped work done.from Halls prop Shop.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

SWEET! That's a great deal and a great boat. I had a Suzuki 60hp and it worked great. never had any issue at all. If you need to have repairs done, take this ONLY to an autherised Suzuki repair man. I'm jelous.

Great find...
Mudd Minnow


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Mudminnow.....this Zuke 30HP 2 stroke is one badass engine!

After I had replaced the relays on the bob's hydraulic jackplate and it's works fine.for now. I took the skiff out on very shallow lake and tried her out. This skiff runs extremely shallow and run in in mud!




























I need a water pressure guage and a tiny tac!

Where I find a water pressure guage?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks very good Blake, I wish I had a skiff to use that on..Enjoy!


----------

